# Cubase Elements 9 + externe USB Soundkarte CSL 7.1. anschliessen



## s2th (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir jetzt nach langen Jahren wieder Cubase zugelegt. Erst mal in der Elements Version. ich benutze einen Lenovo Think Pad und hab daran die externe Soundkarte angeschlossen. Diese lässt sich aber unter Cubase nicht konfigurieren. Ich hab versucht, irgendwie an einen ASIO Treiber dafür zu kommen, werde aber aus dem ASIO4all nicht schlau. Kann wer helfen? Das wär grossartig. Danke.


----------



## s2th (17. Dezember 2017)

Den Ausgang hab ich jetzt direkt mit dem Rechner verbunden. Das geht. Dummerweise hat der Rechner keinen Audio-Eingang. Dafür hab ich die USB Soundkarte, aber leider komm ich da bislang nicht weiter.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Dezember 2017)

Die von dir genannte Soundkarte hat keinen ASIO Treiber, der Hersteller stellt einfach keinen bereit (und hat damit Entwicklungskosten gespart).
ASIO4ALL ist lediglich ein Software-Tool, das in der Lage ist, z.B. Cubase vorzugaukeln du hättest eine ASIO Soundkarte. Eigentlich funktioniert das in der Regel recht gut, allerdings nur im Rahmen dessen, was deine Soundkarte tatsächlich "kann".

Mein Tipp: Kauf dir ein ordentliches Audio-Interface das auch tatsächlich ASIO unterstützt.


----------

